# Beginners stash, Getting bitten.



## Callummarshall (Oct 19, 2012)

Hi all just though I'd share what all I have and acquiring over the last year to much displeasure of my mum!

It all started when i was washing my car like an average jo bloggs one bucket and a sponge until the water spots and scratches started bugging me. This lead me to halfrauds and purchasing some AG products, some turned in to a few more and a few more turned in to almost the whole range... Having matching bottles was addictive!










I rate some, some are alight and some are a bit lame. I dont use/want some of them any more so they will be making there way to the FS/swap section to be replaced!

It was around Easter time this year i came across DW, i was linked to the white burg astra thread and one thing lead to another and i lost days on here. At this point i realised there was more to life/car cleaning than Auto glym and there matching bottles.

Scratches and imperfections started to bug me more as i knew they could be permanently removed not just filled and masked as i was doing. So i started looking watching and researching cutting forms of polishing this and an open day at AMdetails has lead me to where i am now.

I went to an open day the other month and seen the AM range and various techniques. The results that were achieved on the day equalized and in some cases surpassed what i had seen achieved on the net by experiences personnel. The products were dead easy to use and i found having a shot of them there suited how i liked to work with things and it smelt great! This lead to a slight spending spree.

Say hello to AM bubbles, AM glaze, AM seal, AM wheel wax and the AM wash mitt and drying towel. 
















Dealing brushes applicators/microfibres also in last pic.

The were used on the car along with some of the AG products to seal it up over winter while final touches are being accrued for the correctional phase.

This gave us results like this 








its looks decent for a distance and alight up close. minor defects masked major reduced. Hoping that i can remove all minor defects and mask all major.

Now for the latest purchase








DAS6-pro with a pile of backing plates bought nearly new off here.

Mazerna PO203s and PO85RD are currently en-route to accompany the polisher. I was away to order some Lake Country CSS pads as well but ended up with a pile of other AM goodies ordered as there was a christmas discount on.

So as it stands today:

AM Wax, AM snow foam and AM clay are en-route along with Mazerna polishes.

Shopping list by the end of feb when the correctional work is scheduled to begin:
Tardis,
Iron X
CSS Pads
Final buffing towel
Stone chip correction stuff, primer, paint lacquer wet+dry
Masking tape
Bag for the polisher to try keep it all tidy
Maxfire spotlight
New PW+foam lance
Grit guards+possibly new buckets.

I plan to work my way round the car attempting to get each panel to a desired level of correction and try suss out what works and what doesn't I head the paint depth read at AM and it has around 270-310 microns ( i think that's the measurement correct me if I'm wrong) so I have nice thick paint.

I hope I haven't bored you all, and I'm open to suggestions, criticism, advice and questions, please fire away!!

Edit: sorry for the over sized images but I can work out how to resize


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Stash building up nicely there! Alan's stuff is good, shampoo smells lovely lol

Am in Aberdeen if you fancy a catch up sometime


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Good collection mate


----------



## Callummarshall (Oct 19, 2012)

Cheers  

Yeah can do, what and when do you have in mind?


Thanks going to try keep it growing, its going to have to move outside when i get some harsher chemicals (ironx/tardis) so will have to make space in the garage or the shed!


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Good stuff mate:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi nice collection you have there


----------



## Callummarshall (Oct 19, 2012)

Cheers


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Nothin really in mind Callum, but kettles always on if you're in Aberdeen


----------



## Saj (Dec 24, 2012)

Thats a good stash of thing.

Look forward to a FS thread, im currently after some AG stuff !


----------



## MonteEPP (Jan 14, 2013)

nice little collection you got there, definitely a good start.


----------



## Callummarshall (Oct 19, 2012)

Pressure washer packed in so purchased a new one



Detailing stash has progressed from being all contained to one box in my room to being 3 boxes of cloths/ applicators, a filing cabinet full of product, a shelf of wax and a shelf of concentrated product.

Concentrates shelf:



Left to right:
CG No touch, Tardis, AS Reglaze, VP wheel cleaner, Espuma fleet clean, Espuma SF, VP citrus prewash, IPA, AS Brisk extra, Espuma APC.

The bigger drawer:



AG products at the front nearing empty various odds and ends from different manufacturers

The medium sized drawer:


Waxybox samples at the front CG sample polishes to the side, Carpro Hydro2 , nanolex trim restore, Geyon cure, G1 to the side then tub of FK and some clay the PDG, and a home made swirl spotter.

Little drawer:



old wash mitt and my wheel woolies

Up on top:



Mestro pump sprayer with VP prewash, SF gun, small token gesture heater, buckets usually sit up here too.

Plenty space outside:



And inside



Inside the garage needs more lighting, i have a light on a stand atm but need too look at more.

Tap area:



looking to hang the PW on the wall along with the woolies and the buckets, just need to work out something for the hose as currently i dont have a reel or many connectors for the one i have.



thinking of putting a row of hooks on the underside of the stereo for the woolies and other odds and ends

Inside:



Top box is MF's and buffing towels, next box down is drying towels and applicators and the bottom box is machine pads and odds and ends. DAS6 pro and steamer to the left.

I'll get a picture of the waxes later as they are away inside. Looking at more waxes and different product to try, although the garage needs a general tidy up ( my bits are messy as it helps to hid recent purchases from mum and dad) and there are various odds and ends need using up or getting rid of to make room for new product. Also looking at a rotary or a DD form of polisher maybe a festool but looking at getting on a proper course first.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Can see the addiction problems still present nice collection, liking the new PW


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

nice garage and stash bud. Nice fez too.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Building up nicely. :thumb:


----------



## Callummarshall (Oct 19, 2012)

Derekh929 said:


> Can see the addiction problems still present nice collection, liking the new PW


:lol: sure is! need more stuff :devil: although i need to clear space in the drawer or acquire a larger shelf on the rack! Trying to use up Older stuff i raely use ATM hopefully ill clear most the AG stuff and some of the other stuff there which i dont use.

Yeah the new PW is nice, changing the attachments is much easier and nicer than the old one. only thing is the plasticy type hose was a bit of a pain but this might just be due to the cold or it being new!



MEH4N said:


> nice garage and stash bud. Nice fez too.


Cheers!



suspal said:


> Building up nicely. :thumb:


:thumb: Thanks


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

That's a really nice garage there and loads of potential!
Get all the "random stuff" Ina shed and make it into a man cave!!!!
Lol


----------



## Callummarshall (Oct 19, 2012)

shudaman said:


> That's a really nice garage there and loads of potential!
> Get all the "random stuff" Ina shed and make it into a man cave!!!!
> Lol


Haha cheers! I'd like to but unfortunately it's my parents so I have limited say in what's what!


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

Looks great


----------



## Callummarshall (Oct 19, 2012)

Current wax line up



Waxybox samples, satsuma rock, sherbet fizz, am wheels, fortify, big pot 22, am wax, hd wax


----------



## Callummarshall (Oct 19, 2012)

Decided to buy a retractable hose and finally got round to hanging the brushes!


----------

